# What is the coolest neatest place you've sailed or boated...



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Share with us the neatest place you've sailed and the incredible feelings you must have had by getting there... If you don't have story of some incredible place... tell us where you hope to go! 

My favorite place was Kemah, TX... That's where I saw the ocean and had the dreams of sailing... and saw all the incredible boats, ships etc... that were getting ready for their voyages... Wishing I too... had the freedom of the wind.... and the hopes of the upcoming adventure!


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

While Galveston Bay isn't the most scenic sailing venue, I have had some excellent sails there. I am though, looking forward to getting to the East Coast soon. To this point, my favorite place has been anchoring on the Mermetau River in Louisiana. After a week and a half of frustrations and problems, that night showed me why I was out there.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Many spots in the Eastern Caribbean come to mind, but the most awe-inspring place, for me, is Princess Louisa Inlet, BC Coast, head of Jervis Inlet.


Though it's a struggle to get there through 30 miles of narrow inlet with either a 25 knot inflow or no breeze at all, as you approach Malibu Rapids and enter Princess Louisa Inlet the sensation is near spiritual. Malibu is a tidal gate, very narrow S curved channel that hosts a large Church camp. (but that's not the spiritual part)

Once through the narrows, you are in a 5 mile long 1/2 mile wide gorge, with steep sided mountains rising to 5,000 feet all around you. At the head is the spectacular Chatterbox falls, about 100 feet high, fed by a multitude of streams cascading down the cliffs from as high as 4 -5,000 feet.

It is truly a spectacular place, dead quiet, not a breath of wind, the reflections of the cliffs on the water is amazing on a clear day. Darkness comes early, (the nightime dark is absolute!) and anchored or docked in the shadows of these majestic peaks is a very humbling experience.

One negative perhaps is the preponderance of powerboats, given the long slog to get there, but when all is quiet in the summer dusk it is really something to experience.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

We've sailed to several islands offshore from southeastern New England, with the smaller, less inhabited islands being the most beautiful. I wish we had experiences beyond New England in our boat, but it remains just a dream for the time being. Here're two photos from a recent sail to Block Island:



















For the sheer beauty, adventure and exotic location however, I have to rate a tall ship charter we took aboard the Unicorn in St. Lucia, West Indies, as being at the top of our list. We were under full sail the entire sail down the Caribbean coast, from Castries to the Piton Mountains - with no worries about rigging, since the crew took care of those duties. I did take the helm for a few miles though. St. Lucia is a breathtakingly beautiful island.


----------



## primerate84 (Jun 14, 2006)

A great week-end trip on Lake Erie is cruising to Put-In Bay on the western end of the lake. The harbor has several mooring balls and they provide a free water taxi to the dock about every 10-15 minutes. Once onshore, there are several places to purchase a cold one, similar to a smaller Duval Street in Key West. Several bars have live music and the "scenery" is pretty good.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Definitely the Abacos, Bahamas for me. After the long trip down the ICW and our first gulf stream crossing...the Abacos was a wonderland of incredible, water, beaches, fellow cruisers and wonderful reef snorkeling/diving along with the fun of the "hunt".


----------



## Ronbye (Nov 16, 2005)

For me the most spectacular so far has been Irelands Eye-Traytown Harbour in Trinity Bay, Newfoundland & Labrador. The second most spectacular spot has been Notre Dame Bay on the North coast of Newfoundland & Labrador. It is spectacular. Pretty much virgin country. There are some pictures in the Photo Galleries that show these two destinations. One place I want to go to in the future is a community called Francois on the south coast of Newfoundland and Labrador. If you want to see what Newfoundland and Labrador is like by looking at pictures. Visit this site:
http://www.wright-photo.com/newfound.htm


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

After a grueling passage (aren't the best places always preceeded by a grueling "something"??), here is a nice little picture of the Dry Tortugas:










And the boat:










And here is what a passage is all about:


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

I'd have to say Rottnest Island off the west coast of Australia. Beautiful water, white sand beachs, tons of wildlife.


----------



## Neises (Feb 24, 2007)

Bar Harbor, Bay Of Fundy, and Halifax if a Princess Cruise counts 
I'd love to do that run on our own boat one day, but the water's really rough up there. Probably wouldn't want to do it in a dinghy.

We canoed on Lake Crescent at Olympic National Park, that was incredible. Got lucky with a nice clear day, very rare in that neck of the woods.

Kayaking in Aruba wasn't too bad either. I'll never forget looking down to see a big old sea turtle swimming beneath us.

Ferried out to Catalina Island a while back, that was definitely a sight to see.

The most beautiful lake I've been to was too small for boating, Hidden Lake at Mt. Rainer.

For years I've been trying to talk my wife into canoeing The Yukon, she wouldn't go for it.


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

*Peace*

Somerset Reservoir in Southern Vermont 15 or so years ago by paddling a canoe and a sailing Siren 17 a couple of different years. It's a New England Power Company water power holding pond that is on the back side of Mt. Snow ski area and only accessable by a 10 mile long poorly marked dirt road that only the locals know about. Loons, Ospray, Beaver, etc..... it's out there.....


----------



## CaptKermie (Nov 24, 2006)

*Or Boated!?*

Well, since boating is included we just can't leave out an extended 9 day canoe trip around the famed Bowron Lake Chain in north central British Columbia, Canada. They don't call it Super Natural B.C. for nothing, this trip is mind blowing and a bit physically challenging, but I was so impressed with it on a September trip that I did it again the following June. They come from all over the world to do this trip and I was probably the only home grown boater there. I had beautiful weather both trips but not all are this fortunate. Majestic mountains on all sides and a few gruelling portages, the experience of a lifetime! Highly recomended but make sure you are young enough or physically fit, it is not for the faint of heart.


----------



## TAREUA (May 30, 2006)

Hiva Oa In The Marquesas Was Pretty Special. After 24 And A Half Days At Sea On A 29' Boat My Wife And I Were In A Really Nice Routine And Very Comfortable. I Didn't Feel Any Hurry To Be Back Ashore, But Then As The Island Approached, Two White Dolphins Met The Boat And Rode Our Bow For An Hour. The Approach To The Harbor Is In To A Large Bay And Then There Is A Small Opening To The Inner Anchorage. The Scent Of The Flowers And Fruit Trees Even More Than The Sight Of Them Was Indescribable After Weeks At Sea, And They Were Only A Few Yards Away From Our Deck. You Could Feel The Heat Coming Off The Land On Your Skin. We Anchored And A Friend From Mexico Came Out On His Dinghy To Take Our Stern Anchor And To Deliver Two Cold Beers. That Was A Pretty Good One.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Some of my favorite places include my current work location, Culebra Puerto Rico. I go to work via boat most days and work weekends running a dive boat. Pretty awsome! Hawaii is spetacular. My new to me 35 footer is there awaiting my return for some interisle cruzin. But my all time favorite of the places Ive been via water is the inside passage of the PNW. I have run my commercial fishing boat from California to Alaska solo three times now. AWSOME! I now need to do it with my sailboat, tender and dive gear. BTW I also find Alaskas diveing to be as good or better then the rest of the places I mentioned.


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

1) Key West
2) Ogunquit, Maine
3) South Haven, MI (with Denr!) And no, we were not on his fleet of Mac 26's.


----------



## sailor25b (Jun 2, 2006)

I don't know about the most beautiful, but definitely the "coolest" place for me was onetime sailing & motoring down the East River in New York City with a few friends on a Friday night. We had the river to ourselves at dusk, and it was like our own private water highway, parallel to the FDR Drive, loaded with cars. We felt priviledged and special as we coasted south, eye level with the bumper-to-bumper traffic. A couple of my buddies hopped off under the Williamsburg Bridge and ran into Chinatown, where they brought back two boxes loaded with authentic Chinese food. We continued on to the Statue of Liberty, anchored, and had the best feast we've ever had onboard, with a view to match. New York City may not be the most beautiful place to sail, but it is cool!


----------



## sailor25b (Jun 2, 2006)

On second thought, that would have been the Manhattan Bridge, not the Williamsburg!


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

Monhegan Island just south of Muscongus Bay in Maine. It's an artists colony with a small harbor. There are only about 2-3 mechanized vehicles on the island and tons of galleries and Bed and Breakfasts. Apparently, a few years ago there wasn't an ATM machine but now they have one. A few ferries come in from the mainland to bring people and supplies. There's a lighthouse at the top of the hill on the Island that you can hike to, and there's a little museum there too. You walk along the dirt paths throughtout the island and there are artists painting, drawing, etc. Very neat place. http://www.monhegan.com/


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

A mountain top lake up in NH, where I first got bit by the sailing bug...


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Here is a little different background for you...

Having to travel all over the World on work, I spend my vacations at home, in sunny Portugal, and from there we cruise into the Med, often. We spend about 2 months cruising every year, August and September, since 1990.

My favorite place is a hiden sand bank, that is a natural reserve (only sailboats allowed), that you can moor as long as you want to. It has one of europe's richest fish maternities, has dolphins (they go there to reproduce), and also a bird sanctuary. Its called "Ilha da Culatra" (Culatra Island). Its one of the quiest places on earth, and you can enjoy primitive living...we spend weeks without shoes or other clothes than our shorts..
We have the beach for ourselves for days and days and days...a boat comes daily to sell water for the boat's tanks, and you can ask the guy to buy you groceries!!!
The water is clean and warm, and has one of the best quality of shelfish (conquilha in Portuguese) that we pick (fishing is legal as long as its not commercial), daily and my wife cooks with olive oil, oregano parsley and garlic . Its a hiden paradise in europe, in the Atlantic.
If you can, go to www.earth.google.com The coordinates are 37º00'11.01"N 7º49'06.49"W. If you can't here's a few photos...I really hope you enjoy...best place to be in the World, and I have been around....

Here it is from the air

Portugal. The culatra island is in the south.










closer....










Here...up close...










Giulietta on the hook...










Allways with kids..Fred and his best friend. that cruised with us 2 weeks.. Check the background



















Hi all....










The sunsets are breath taking...and calm...perfect for margarittas!!




























Me and Luis...5 months then...



















Kids picking up conquilhas!!










Thnak you for watching


----------



## P8dawg (Jan 10, 2007)

*The Canal*

While I was stationed in Panama, I could make extra money by handling ropes on random vessels as they went through the locks. On a good day, you could make fifty bucks and see the entire canal twice. I hope to sail back there someday, but for now I need two more feet of lake to even fit in my slip. FUNNY HOW LIFE CHANGES.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

giu-

great photo of you and the little guy...


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> giu-
> 
> great photo of you and the little guy...


Thanks SD..Its his birthday today...1 year old!!! But the party will be Sunday, when I arrive.....youpeee!!!


----------



## Sequitur (Feb 13, 2007)

I've had the privilege and joy of several years wandering through a good portion of the South Pacific, visiting such places as the Society Islands, the Samoan Islands, Tonga, Fiji, New Zealand, Australia, Thiland, the Philippines and up along the coast to Japan, the Aleutians and the Alaskan Coast and I've savoured five years of exploring along the 7,500 kilometre network of inland waterways in France. However, as wonderful as all this was, my coolest boating experience was right here in Canada.

In 1971, I was asked to locate "MacKenzie's Rock" and prepare a boat landing site so Governor General Roland Michener could visit it. He was fascinated with Alexander MacKenzie's voyage and wanted to see the site of the 1793 completion of the first European crossing of North America north of Mexico (a dozen years before Lewis & Clark). I researched in the Privincial Archives in Victoria, and found the coordinates of the rock from which Mackenzie reported shooting a merpass with a sea horizon down the sound to the south to established his latitude.

We sailed up the central coast of British Columbia, up Fitz Hugh Sound and Fisher Channel to its eastward bend into Dean Channel and to a prominent rock on the north shore near the entrance to a small inlet. The surrounding topography fit perfectly with MacKenzie's journal descriptions, the view down the channel gave a sea horizon for sun sights and we were at the correct latitude. So I led a small party to prepare a landing and cleared a rough trail onto the top of the rock. 

Later I led Governor General Michener up the trail past the rock face on which Mackenzie inscribed "Alex Mackenzie, from Canada, by land, 22nd July, 1793". The site is now marked with a large cairn and preserved as Sir Alexander Mackenzie Provincial Park, and an engraved plaque now commemorates the first transcontinental journey.


----------



## Wayne25 (Jul 26, 2006)

I don't have many places to choose from, but I've sailed in the Abocos on two occasions. Once in the early 70’s after 3 friends and I graduated from college. It was a CSY charter/sailing school and the best vacation of my life. The second was some 20 years later as a Scoutmaster with 2 crews of Scouts and leaders in 2 beautiful sailboats from an extension of the Scouts high adventure base program. Not a vacation, but a very rewarding trip in a beautiful part of the world. Someday I hope to be back there.


----------



## 6string (Oct 19, 2006)

I grew up sailing on inland lakes in Wisconsin. As an adult I kept up that routine. Very Fun ! ! ! Speed is great. The best experience came when we took our kids to Lake Superiors Apostle Islands on a charter. Our first morning we woke at Sand Island. We had come in late on the East side of the island and didn't have much of a chance to check things out before dark. I woke before sunrise and went up on deck. The lake was like glass. With the early morning glow I could see that there were sea caves along the islands shore. I spent the next two hours exploring these sea caves by myself. I was inside one as the sun broke above the horizon. With the sun coming straight into the caves, the colors were phenomenal. I will never forget the incredible sights and sounds of nature I experienced that morning. 

I proceeded to go back to the boat and wake my wife and boys. We spent the rest of the morning cruising around in the caves created by the lake. We went back again the next summer and have been hooked on cruising since. We will be selling our lake home in the next couple of years and moving onto the water to go were ever we decide to set sail to.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

CAM wheres your tie?????

True Blue - I have to say that I have very fond memories of Long Island sound, Block Island, Montauk Point, and all the Coves and Islands around. 

I haven't sailed anywhere warm yet, so standby....


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Howdy NYC member...*



P8dawg said:


> While I was stationed in Panama, I could make extra money by handling ropes on random vessels as they went through the locks. On a good day, you could make fifty bucks and see the entire canal twice. I hope to sail back there someday, but for now I need two more feet of lake to even fit in my slip. FUNNY HOW LIFE CHANGES.


I am also a memeber of the NYC... what dock/slip are you at? I'm on D dock. and yea... cheney lake is a little low... I'm lucky, my draft is "supposed" to be about 12 inches... We didn't know how important it was to have a shallow draft in Cheney Lake... but we did luck out!

Jody & Rob


----------



## h16Sailor (Mar 7, 2007)

December 6 Rock Port IL. It was so cold the dam electric motors were frozen. The corp used the lock's water pumps to 'push' us out of the lock. I have never been so cold in my life. But it was clear quiet and really helps me enjoy life; in contrast.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

For just boating, our 3 day canoe trip down the Copper River in Alaska, from Kistochena to Chitna, is certainly the most memorable.


----------



## cockeyedbob (Dec 6, 2006)

Mother get the Kodak and make a picture.
Ya'll gonna force Bob to scrap dial-up.

Oh yeah, I forgot, whale shark off Taboga, RdeP ... BIG!


----------



## flomaster (Mar 11, 2007)

Sofar, I'd have to say Hong Kong--just don't get in the water. That open market there is really something else. Never seen so much fresh fish, or other creatures for that matter. Gonna have to break out the pictures and the scanner now, I guess.


----------



## SailingStNick (Dec 13, 2006)

Since I've only sailed once, it would have to be our charter in Cancun! We've taken several fishing charters out in the Gulf of Mexico, but it's not the same as sailing.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Besides my own local waters (San Juan Islands and Gulf Islands), my two favorite places I've sailed so far have been the Va'vau Group in Tonga, and the Apostle Islands in Wisconsin on Lake Superior.

Tonga was pure magic: Very remote, beautifully pristine, and pretty good sailing conditions. The Tongans are very friendly people, too. Other than the incredibly gorgeous islands and quiet anchorages, the coolest thing was meeting Webb Chiles and the Hawk of Tuonela one evening at anchor. I want to go back during the season when the Humpbacks are there.

The Apostle Islands, though only four or so hours away from Minneapolis-St. Paul, also seemed remote, pristine, and had great sailing conditions. I'll be up there again in June sailing from Bayfield, WI to Isle Royale (with the 2nd Annual Lats & Atts Cruiser's Party part of the festivities). We'll be on a Pacific Seacraft 34 from Superior Charters. Definitely looking forward to it!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

The most memorable longish sail I've done was across the top of Australia. It was my first offshore cruise and was the point at which I knew that it was the life I wanted to lead.

My favourite average sail is heading due east out of Sydney Harbour on the night of the full moon. Time it right so we are headed straight at the horizon as the moon rises. On with the auto pilot and sit at the bow. Good boat, good beer, good woman. Hard to beat.

Wish List.
To cruise from Fuentarribia (sp?) on Spain's Basque Coast to La Caruna then down along the Portuguese Coast to the Med and across to the Balearic Islands. Menorca is a lovely place with a superb harbour and many small anchorages but my favourite is Formentera and Espalmador. I'll take GUI's word for the best places to see in Portugal.

Down here I want to go further afield on the North West Coast of Oz and spend a long slow cruise around Tasmania.

Into the Pacific my ideal is to sail through the Louisiades and on to the Solomons. 

In America the big wish is the Juneau Passage. 

Then there is Scotland and Ireland.

Whoops, nearly forgot New Zealand.


----------



## windsurfsail (Jun 22, 2007)

*my favorites...*

1. Sailing "through" Guadeloupe in the Cariibbean. Actually motoring is more accurate. Guadeloupe looks like a butterfly. There is a 2.8mile mangrove river that runs through the body of the butterfly. You have to get up early after mooring at one end and await the daily opening of the draw bridges at around 5am. Other than the mosquitoes, it is a great experience.

2. Anchoring offshore of a beach in Tobago and going ashore to watch the huge leather back turtles come out of the water, slowly crawl up the beach, and start digging a hole to lay there 100 or so eggs, bury them and then return to the sea. The whole process took hours and was amazing to see.

3. Waking up in the Apostle Islands in Lake Superior and going for a kayak in the fog on a calm morning. It is incredible to see Lake Superior so calm and peaceful as the sun rises over the deeply wooded islands.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

*Never Been.....Want to Though.*

I have dreams of a view from above and behind our boat, pulling into Bay of Virgins, Fatu Hiva after a long ride across the pacific. I do hear that you should check in first in Hiva Oa because the French are a little crazy about customs. One day.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

*Lake Garda Italy*










Winds really kick up in the afternoon. Great food, people, scenery, and sailing. Spent our honeymoon there in 2004.


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

That's gorgeous. Makes me wanna go launch the boat.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Damn, that looks like a big lake... how big are those teeny sailboats in the photo??


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

I believe its the biggest lake in Europe? Nope...Italy


----------



## Tartan34C (Nov 21, 2006)

My favorite place is always the newest landfall I just made after a passage. My first sight of a new coast appearing where and when it should always amazes me after I do the last round of stars with the sextant and decide to sail all night to make my landfall at sunrise or maybe heave-to for the night and wait for first light to approach the coast. I have enjoyed all of the countries that I have visited but the landfall after 30 or 40 days at sea is the high point for me and in some cases I stay just a short time in harbor and set out again to make a new landfall somewhere else and achieve that thrill again. For me it’s the trip not the destination that counts.

I don’t care how modern technology has changed the world I sail to please or maybe to test myself in a battle between the ocean, my boat and me. I don’t think anyone gets greater pleasure out of successfully finishing a trip using all the modern gadgets as I do by sailing a boat without engine or electronics and using a sextant, taffrail log and hand lead. Don’t get me wrong, if you want to sail a larger more complex boat go for it and enjoy yourself. But I enjoy the simple approach and want to keep my relationship with the sea on a more personal basis. Watching the changing moods of the sea is very different if you are sitting on the deck of a 22 foot boat then if you are sitting in the pilothouse of a 40 foot boat.
All the best,
Robert Gainer


----------



## Jaxxon (Jan 24, 2007)

The San Juan Islands are pretty nice!


----------



## chrondi (Mar 24, 2004)

Look at this picture:
http://byfiles.storage.live.com/y1p...QgHRCI5W8ATUZBkhzz0ABRFQGa85cnsYDRt8k4K0EHkmw
You guessed it right: Tobago Cays, The Grenadines, what else?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Chrondi...so there is a lot of bluish white fog in the Grenadines? (LOL)


----------



## chrondi (Mar 24, 2004)

I would suggest the colour is rather turquoise, but I don't insist since ... I'm partially colour-blind (unfortunately, that's true!)


----------



## Jotun (May 4, 2006)

Eastern Shore of Virginia on the Chesapeake Bay. You might see five powerboats all day. And it makes me think of what the Bay was like 50 years ago.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Prince William Sound Alaska!! In summer, of course..!!!
Wanna see some pics??????


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*Maine !!!*

It is so incredible we moved here strictly for the sailing!!


----------



## c40eb (Sep 12, 2002)

While I live and sail in Maine and can't say I have found a better place for the entire sailing experience, my family is from Norway, and I have cruised the coast from Bergen to Tromso...and the trip through the Lofoten Islands is an absolutely unforgettable experience.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Damn, that looks like a big lake... how big are those teeny sailboats in the photo??


This is a photo of the classic 60 meter yacht race of Lake Garda Race   

LOL

Most of them are windsurfers I believe!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Actuallu i think the lake in Italy is the ninth largest lake in Europe


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

*wikipedia says...*



conrat66 said:


> Actuallu i think the lake in Italy is the ninth largest lake in Europe


Your closer than I was  ...according to Wikipedia: 
List of largest lakes of Western Europe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It is the largest in Italy however  I will edit earlier post


----------



## chrondi (Mar 24, 2004)

The itinerary along the fjords in Norway that c40eb mentioned is not *just* "an absolutely unforgettable experience". It is majestic: I have done it 35 years ago!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Most of my time has been on small boats - with the exception of some cruises on the Chesapeake crewing a Luders Yawl, and makeing a run to the Farallon Islands out of the Golden Gate in California on an Olsen 50 (I think). Sailing with a whale as company was a first and only


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

Another vote for Princess Louisa. I feel like Dorothy landing in Munchkin Land as soon as we go through Malibu Rapids.


----------



## buckeyesailor (Mar 9, 2008)

I have to go with Panama....Pacific side.....out to Taboga Is. I met the dictator of Panama there (tried to steal my girlfriend)

either that or 7 days sail one way straight off Cocoa Beach, Florida......middle of nowhere......INCREDIBLE water.......saw a fish that can only be described with wild hand gestures and outline chaulk.......

Put in Bay on Lake Erie was memorable as well........

okay, that's three.......you pick one, I can't......


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

Tartan34C said:


> in a battle between the ocean, my boat and me.


seems to go together nicely with



Tartan34C said:


> sailing a boat without engine or electronics and using a sextant, taffrail log and hand lead.


JMHO

Oh and by the way, my avatar is my favourite sailing place - Bora Bora

Andre


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

T34C said:


> I'd have to say Rottnest Island off the west coast of Australia. Beautiful water, white sand beachs, tons of wildlife.


Make up your mind. Was it the best or the rottnest? (sorry)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Having read thru this old thread for the first time, I'd have to say just sailing is the coolest. I'd agree with the late and oft lamented R Gainer, who said the best is making landfall. Makes little difference to me whether sailing in a two acre farm pond or in the Pacific, sailing is the best. I've been to the Carribean islands, been all over Lake Michigan, the Apostle Islands in Lake Superior, Tampa Bay and the Gulf, and through Chicago and down the length of the Illinois River, but my personal favorite has been the North Channel, Lake Huron. Perhaps it is because I dislike hot weather, and like pine trees! We chartered out of Little Current, Ontario a couple years ago, last week of August. Great to get away from the steamy St Louis weather. Cool???? both in the literal and modern kid's language. High temperature for the week was 73 farenheit, scenery was awesome! Water as clear as the Carribean, but you could drink it! Fifteen to 20 knot breeze each day, sailed wherever we wanted. Saw our anchor in 30 feet of water, sunsets were gorgeous, shared the boat with my wife and 2 good friends. Because we were not at sea, we slept soundly at night with only the cry of loons for accompaniment. What could be better? Yes, I am going back with my own boat, and staying for months this time!!


----------



## billyruffn (Sep 21, 2004)

Once had the good fortune to tie up a sailboat in the moat of a castle at Vadstena, Sweden while we were transiting the Gota Canal from Gothenberg to the Baltic. Not many places where you can do that. Beautiful castle, beautiful city. Unforgetable trip!! (Do the Gota Canal, if you ever have the chance).

It was a long time ago, long before digital cameras, or I post a photo.


----------



## cjmcfall (May 30, 2007)

I must say, I think the coolest place I have ever sailed is at Kwajalein Atoll, out in the Pacific. I was lucky enough to travel there for work and was able to stay almost three weeks. We were working on one of Regan's Missile Tracking Dishes. The first night on the island I went straight to the Yacht Club and met some fellow sailors. One was nice enough to take me out the next day on his 38' boat (I forget the maker). We sailed two more times that trip. It was a great place to sail, constant 20 knt wind and relatively no waves. I will try to post a picture later.

My other favorite is Dunham Lake in south east Michigan, it is where my passion for sailing developed.


----------



## juanseb (Jan 16, 2008)

Lake Nicaragua. 8 thousand square kilometers of fresh water with two main volcanic islands plus 370 small island to explore. Only lake with fresh water sharks (they swim up river San Juan, which conects the lake with the Caribeean). There are at the most a dozen of sail boats, so anywhere you go you are by your own. The winds can become very strong and the waves can reach 10 ft. just like in the ocean. You can always find a good anchorage among the islands in case the winds pick up.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

North Channel, Lake Huron


----------



## tjaldur (Mar 1, 2008)

Admittedly I am an inner city dweller. My favorite place to shore is the inner city of Copenhagen, 270 NM south of Oslo:


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

tjaldur...when are you going to open you home to traveling Sailneters, like the Portages? It sure looks inviting...


----------



## tjaldur (Mar 1, 2008)

Stillraining said:


> tjaldur...when are you going to open you home to traveling Sailneters, like the Portages? It sure looks inviting...


Of course, as my home is my vessel, any sailneter in the vicinity is invited on board for coffee or beer and bragging and lying.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

One of my favorite places here in the sound is Port Madison. Its secluded, quiet, and usually a myriad of interesting boats to see. Additionally a cozy marina / neighborhood bar that is a dingy ride away. The other nice aspect is there is a marina (small) but tons of mooring and easy doing with the hook. Usually when I have friends on board and want a decent sail out of Seattle and a place to BBQ - it makes for a good time...


----------



## 2Gringos (Jan 4, 2008)

buckeyesailor said:


> I have to go with Panama....Pacific side.....out to Taboga Is. I met the dictator of Panama there (tried to steal my girlfriend)


Hey, I been there! I met the son of the then US Ambassador or something for Panama...I forget. The reason I forget is because he had this stuff grown in Darien, and he convinced me to smoke some of it with him, and I sat on a rock alongside a trail in the jungle there for several hours drooling on my chest....

As for great boating places, I have an unfair advantage over most of you. I spent a 40 year career flying around the world to meet boats and work. So many of the places already mentioned in this thread, I have also been to. Plus many many many more.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

#1. Princess Louisa- the WOW factor can't be beat (Faster+Erps, hope to see you up there sometime)
#2. West Coast of Vancouver Island-the whole coast is unbelievable, Broken Group, Hot Springs Cove, Nootka Sound, etc.
#3. San Juan/Gulf Islands- if I never went anywhere else I wouldn't complain
#4. Never been there, but the Queen Charlotte Islands look like they could be a contender for the #1 spot, I'll let you know (hopefully soon) 

John


----------



## jpscontractor (Oct 26, 2006)

*St. George Sound & Apalachicola to Panama City*

Just east of the entrance to St. George Sound from the Gulf is Shipping Cove. Anchor 20 yards from the beach, walk 50 more yards and you can swim in the Gulf or just walk along your private, secluded beach. Then sail and motor to Apalachicola, stop for Grouper, shrimp and oysters, then travel west to St. Andrews Bay through what I am told is one of the most beautiful sections of the ICW. Easy sailing and motoring, no rock bottoms, many places to anchor, and wonderful scenery.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

We sailed into the harbor at Kinsale, county Cork on a summer Saturday. Castle up on the hill, rolling green park and gardens filled with families enjoying the sun, and the town below with its half-timber buildings, cobblestone streets, and the docks all lined with fishing and pleasure boats. Needless to say, when we went to drop the main, the head stuck just above the spreaders and I had to shinny up to get it down before anyone in our audience noticed. Didn't have a camera with me.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Don't know how cool this was ... probably crazier than hell (I wasn't the skipper, just a grinder) ... 60 foot ketch fully rigged sailed through Woods Hole with no engine assist. Engine was running but out of gear.


----------



## gypsysailing (Apr 14, 2008)

For me it's Los Roques off the coast of Venezuela. This is a breathtaking archepelago, about 40 sq. miles of uninhabited reef islands too countless to count. The only occupied island is Gran Roque where the streets are dirt, no motorized vehicles other than the water and garbage trucks, and the people are friendly and attractive.
Deleted...no commercial posts permitted.


----------

